# Camping food



## dhingle (Feb 10, 2006)

Anybody have any preferences or favorite freeze dried food flavors to take on backpacking/bike packing trip?


----------



## wisslbritches (May 27, 2004)

Anything from Packit Gourmet. http://www.packitgourmet.com/

If you're buying Mountain House or Backpackers Pantry the best sellers and my favorites are Chili Mac and Turkey Tetrazzini. I tried the Backpackers Pantry Jerk Chicken & Rice on my last trip. I'd buy it again. Also, Amazon has some pretty good pricing on BPC entrees.


----------

